# Largest Earth Shelter



## StackedLumber (Sep 16, 2010)

Have any of you guys seen this??  Seems like a great idea, will be interesting to see how it works when you include animals and people all living together underground!

http://www.9and10news.com/Category/Story/?id=254130&cID=1

Supposedly they are completely "off the grid" as far as sustainability and so on.  Have any of you ever been involved in building anything like this?


----------



## curtis596 (Sep 18, 2010)

I have actually been to the building site and yes, it will be off grid.  It is an amazing home.  I have been following the build via regular video updates.  You can find a link on my blog at www.earthsheltered.org


----------



## Seasoned Oak (Sep 21, 2010)

I have a vacant commercial building im thinking of turning it into a residence for myself. Wife is always telling me our house (2900SF Total) is not big enough anyway.Basement in the commercial Bldg is about 125 Ft long is completely underground and never gets below 50 in winter or above 68 in summer even though there is no heat or AC down there.. With 3000 Sf to work with just in the basement there are lots of possibilities. This summer i vented some of that Cool air up into the building for some Free AC. Sort of like the forced air equivalent  to Geo -Thermal. Worked out very well.
The roof is flat and has a stairwell and walkout to it so there,s lots of room for some type of collectors up there. should be an interesting build.
The whole place is about 12000 SF so it should satisfy the wife too.


----------



## curtis596 (Sep 21, 2010)

We are currently living in a basement and have loved it so far.  I love not worrying about storms!    The downside, it is an old home and not really intended for living so we have issues with salamanders at the moment lol...  We plan to build a small earth bermed home in the next couple of years.


----------



## peakbagger (Sep 22, 2010)

I got a chuckle from an Extreme Makeover show where a family was living in an earth sheltered building. Of course they had to "rescue" the family from living underground and being exposed to Radon gases and unhealthy conditions. When underground homes are built right they are super efficient but the "devil in the details". Generally its a steep learning curve and the first attempts usually have significant flaws.


----------



## curtis596 (Sep 22, 2010)

Yes, there are definitely a few "I"s to dot and "T"s to cross.


----------



## Cowboy Billy (Sep 22, 2010)

PeakBagger

  I saw that one! And I only watch tv 10 or so times a year!

HomeschoolMom

  I'll have to watch some of those video's one I get the sound on my computer fixed. I want to dig a four acre pond And it would be cool to do something like that with the extra dirt!

Billy


----------



## Slow1 (Sep 22, 2010)

trump said:
			
		

> I have a vacant commercial building im thinking of turning it into a residence for myself. Wife is always telling me our house (2900SF Total) is not big enough anyway.Basement in the commercial Bldg is about 125 Ft long is completely underground and never gets below 50 in winter or above 68 in summer even though there is no heat or AC down there.. With 3000 Sf to work with just in the basement there are lots of possibilities. This summer i vented some of that Cool air up into the building for some Free AC. Sort of like the forced air equivalent  to Geo -Thermal. Worked out very well.
> The roof is flat and has a stairwell and walkout to it so there,s lots of room for some type of collectors up there. should be an interesting build.
> The whole place is about 12000 SF so it should satisfy the wife too.



Hmm... if that roof is strong enough consider planting it - at least the parts that don't get panels blocking the light (even there shade tolerant plants can be used).  

That could be quite a canvas to have fun building in!


----------



## Seasoned Oak (Sep 22, 2010)

Slow1 said:
			
		

> trump said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Not overly strong as there were originally no Steel beams in the building. I put several beams in already and plan to put more in the initial phases before i do any serious construction. I like the floors straight and solid. That way heavy features like large fish tanks and stone fireplaces ect ect will not compromise the structure. Im going slow as im sort of doing this in my spare time. I did consider a greenhouse on the roof. But i doubt if i a living roof is possible. probably if the roof were concrete, but its rubber over wood.


----------



## curtis596 (Sep 24, 2010)

StackedLumber said:
			
		

> Have any of you guys seen this??  Seems like a great idea, will be interesting to see how it works when you include animals and people all living together underground!
> 
> http://www.9and10news.com/Category/Story/?id=254130&cID=1
> 
> Supposedly they are completely "off the grid" as far as sustainability and so on.  Have any of you ever been involved in building anything like this?



Actually, this project was just nominated for it's first award.  You can read more about the sustainability in the award entry.  I have linked it in my blog:  http://www.earthsheltered.org/earth-shelter-project-michigan-is-up-for-its-first-award.html

From the entry, "Our goal is to be completely self-sustaining," said Basheen Baker, owner of the residence. "We're off the grid completely-we make our own food, make our own power."


----------



## Seasoned Oak (Sep 24, 2010)

homeschoolmom said:
			
		

> StackedLumber said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sounds like a full time job -----------with lots of double shifts.


----------

